# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Документация по FRST

## modz

Уважаемые!
Где можно найти документацию по FRST на русском языке? Может кто-нибудь кинуть мне на электронку, или это секретная инфа?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Полной документации на русском языке нет. Наиболее полная документация есть, но правда только на английском языке.

----------


## modz

А ее можно где-то скачать (неполную русскую и англ. версию)? Или если не сложно можете кинуть мне на почту? [email protected]

----------


## mike 1

Пока нет. Я работаю над русским переводом документации. Документация на английском языке есть тут http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic...ery-scan-tool/.

----------


## mike 1

Документация на русском языке доступна студентам VirusInfo.

----------


## modz

А мне как бывшему студенту не кинете документацию?

----------


## mike 1

Нет. 




> Документация на русском языке доступна студентам VirusInfo.

----------


## Тема Светлый

Блин, сейчас уже практически все знают инглиш и чуть что перевести с помощью промта не составляет большого труда

----------

